
Svgbob – convert ASCII diagrams to SVG, now with styling support - ivanceras
https://ivanceras.github.io/svgbob-editor/
======
mbar84
I recently wrote an editor for this:

[https://mbarkhau.keybase.pub/asciigrid/](https://mbarkhau.keybase.pub/asciigrid/)

~~~
michael-ax
excellent! created something sensible and relevant just doing what seemed
obvious.

------
flying_sheep
Try this

_______

< Meow >

\-------

    
    
            \   ^__^
             \  (oo)\_______
                (__)\       )\/\
                    ||----w |
                    ||     ||

~~~
jagged-chisel
[https://imgur.com/a/Og0vYAv](https://imgur.com/a/Og0vYAv)

------
kstenerud
This is cool, except the alignment is wrong in almost all diagrams. Labels are
off center, things overlap, etc. If that were fixed, it would be very nice and
usable.

~~~
virtualritz
Yes, this is indeed the only reason I couldn't use this otherwise great tool
yet.

See my comment here:
[https://github.com/ivanceras/svgbob/issues/11#issuecomment-5...](https://github.com/ivanceras/svgbob/issues/11#issuecomment-586307447)

------
dpfu
Also check out Markdeep, which provides this (and a whole lot more) via JS:
[http://casual-effects.com/markdeep/#features](http://casual-
effects.com/markdeep/#features)

------
2sk21
What a great idea! I have been using a text to UML sequence diagram tool and
this seems to be very much along the same lines.

~~~
joefarish
What is the name of the tool?

~~~
2sk21
Its a Mac app: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/sequence-
diagram/id1195426709?...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/sequence-
diagram/id1195426709?mt=12)

------
dang
A thread from 9 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19857349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19857349)

Also 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14422777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14422777)

------
djmips
Nice. I'd like the other direction. SVG -> ASCII

~~~
catalogia
You could rasterize the SVG with imagemagick then use aalib to create ascii
art from that. However the quality of the result would doubtlessly depend on
the nature of the SVG in question.

------
vihren
That seems pretty great, but I always have the problem of creating the ASCII
art in the first place. Is there a tool to help with that?

~~~
inferiorhuman
I really liked monodraw but am reluctant to pay for a license now that it's
more or less been abandoned. I still like it, but only bought a copy for work
at megacorp and foolishly didn't put it in my name.

~~~
dewey
What makes you think it's abandoned? The author is active on Twitter, the last
update for dark mode was in May 2019 and I don't see any show stopper bugs or
crashes on Catalina. Small utilities like this don't need an update every
month. I bought it a while ago because

1) It's very cheap and a great show case for a small niche Mac app that's both
beautiful and works well

2) The two times per year I use it, it's already worth it and fun to play
around with.

[https://blog.helftone.com](https://blog.helftone.com)

~~~
inferiorhuman
_What makes you think it 's abandoned? _

The last blog entry I saw was that it's been put into maintenance mode. If
your interest has fizzled but you still want to keep the product out there,
that's a great use case for open source. I'm just not that inclined to pay for
something that's not being actively developed.

Obviously at some point last year it got a new feature (yay). That speaks to
the app itself being feature incomplete.

------
andybak
Sometimes works with [https://www.asciiart.eu](https://www.asciiart.eu)

For example: [https://www.asciiart.eu/cartoons/felix-the-
cat](https://www.asciiart.eu/cartoons/felix-the-cat)

------
kats
Seriously, that is very cool! I wonder how PlantUML diagrams would look in
Svgbob or Markdeep, if they were imported from text.

------
wolfgangK
Nice ! Now I just need to be able to have org mode source blocks for that .

------
_frkl
This is pretty impressive. Are there builds for a cli?

~~~
inferiorhuman
Well the project's workspace defines svgbob and svgbob_cli crates so probably.

~~~
_frkl
yes, ive seen that. was just wondering whether/where there are prebuilt
binaries i can download directly

